# Bringing a car and motorcycle into Baja



## El Duderino (Jun 20, 2012)

Greetings Friends,

I am planning a future move into Baja and have a number of questions related to vehicles (...and everything else).

So I've looked at much of the information on this forum and over on rollybrook's site. Both have really helped answer many of my questions.

I understand from what I've read on both sites that the vehicle permit process is different for Baja and than mainland Mexico. My question is, I can't seem to find anything that talks about bringing a car or motorcycle into Baja. All of the information I've seen is related to the mainland.

Right now, I hold an FMM and have regularly driven rental vehicles in and out of Baja numerous times. I always make sure to get the insurance for Mexico. Never had a problem with any of these entries or exits. My experience thus far has been that questions are never asked on the Mexico side about the ownership of the vehicle but are always asked upon entry to the US.

My questions are as follows...

1. Do I need a permit to bring a vehicle in to Baja and if so can this be done in conjunction with an FMM? or would I need to have an No Immigrate or Immigrate visa?

2. Initially I would like to enter with my motorcycle. Could i then enter at a later date with my car? Would it be better to enter with both at the same time by trailering the bike behind the car?

3. Assuming I have all of the correct insurance and have my Mexican significant (unmarried) other as a named insured driver, would it be permissible for her to drive my car in Mexico?

4. If any of the above presents a problem, would I be better off to purchase a vehicle in Baja? :confused2:


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

No problem in Baja .... no permits needed. Check with insurance for a Mexican driver


----------



## El Duderino (Jun 20, 2012)

sparks said:


> No problem in Baja .... no permits needed. Check with insurance for a Mexican driver


Thanks Sparks for the reply. I guess to some extent I find it difficult to believe that it could all be so easy, but I'm willing to accept things as they are.

Researching the Mexico insurance is coming up on my list of things to do. I've done a bit of research already. I'll certainly make sure I pose the question about coverage for a Mexican driver.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Make sure a Mexican national can drive a us plated vehicle...

You will probably need a different type of insurance if living in Mexico not just tourist insurance...

All you need is an FMM tourist permit...


----------

